# Grand Champion Safari's Specter



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am thrilled to announce that my boy Tiger - GCH Safari's Specter - is now a Grand Champion! When I left for my honeymoon he needed 3 singles. He ended up taking variety on Saturday and then taking opposite the following day to finish his Grand in style. 

As soon as his points are posted, I am cutting his hair off! Literally cannot wait!

Will post photos when I get them.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats! So what are his post-conformation plans? Any performance events in mind?

--Q


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll be taking a brief hiatus from any dog sports - pretty excited to be a "pet owner" for a little while! . I'd like to try either agility or rally with him. I'm not much of a formal obedience person. It's too serious for me. 

CGC was fun and I bet I'd like Rally...can't find any classes though! I did agility with Mil last summer. I'd like to try with tiger. I bet he'd love it.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats!!

Can't wait to see Tiger's new do'. He's gonna look handsome no matter what. I LOVE shaving off mounds of hair off Leroy. It's so refreshing!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Yay Tiger! Whoo hoo!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow fantastic! Congratulations to you and Tiger! He's a very handsome boy... can't wait to see him cut out too. Be sure to post his photos, at least on FB!
I say, enjoy agility... he needs to move that body!


----------

